# 2 gb ram werden nur als 1gb erkannt



## ROCKnLOL (7. Oktober 2009)

hallöle

hab ein neues mainboard von meinem bruder bekommen und mir ein 2 gb arbeitspeicher geholt.
das wird aber nur als 1 gb erkannt.
kann mir wer sagen warum oder wie ich das änder? 
kaputt is der riegel nicht habs im anderen rechner getestet

vllt könnt ihr ja was erkennen 
danke schonmal im voraus


 Motherboard Eigenschaften:  
   Motherboard ID   09/11/2007-P4M800Pro-823-6A7L6M4AC-00  
   Motherboard Name   Unbekannt  

  Front Side Bus Eigenschaften:  
   Bustyp   Intel NetBurst  
   Busbreite   64 Bit  
   Tatsächlicher Takt   133 MHz (QDR)  
   Effektiver Takt   533 MHz  
   Bandbreite   4266 MB/s  

  Speicherbus-Eigenschaften:  
   Bustyp   DDR SDRAM  
   Busbreite   64 Bit  

  Chipsatzbus-Eigenschaften:  
   Bustyp   VIA V-Link  
   Busbreite   8 Bit  
   Tatsächlicher Takt   67 MHz (ODR)  
   Effektiver Takt   533 MHz  
   Bandbreite   533 MB/s  


Speicher 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  Arbeitsspeicher:  
   Gesamt   1022 MB  
   Belegt   327 MB  
   Frei   695 MB  
   Ausgenutzt   32 %  

  Auslagerungsdatei:  
   Gesamt   2969 MB  
   Belegt   294 MB  
   Frei   2675 MB  
   Ausgenutzt   10 %  

  Virtueller Speicher:  
   Gesamt   3992 MB  
   Belegt   621 MB  
   Frei   3370 MB  
   Ausgenutzt   16 %  

  Physical Address Extension (PAE):  
   Supported by Operating System   Ja  
   Supported by CPU   Ja  
   Aktiv   Ja  


SPD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 [ DIMM1: Kingston (2 GB DDR2-800 DDR2 SDRAM) ]  

  Arbeitsspeicher Eigenschaften:  
   Modulname   Kingston  
   Seriennummer   8FCC097Ch  
   Herstellungsdatum   Woche 20 / 2009  
   Modulgröße   2048 MB (2 ranks, 8 banks)  
   Modulart   Unbuffered  
   Speicherart   DDR2 SDRAM  
   Speichergeschwindigkeit   DDR2-800 (400 MHz)  
   Modulbreite   64 bit  
   Modulspannung   SSTL 1.8  
   Fehlerkorrekturmethode   Keine  
   Auffrischungsrate   Reduziert (7.8 us), Self-Refresh  

  Speicher Timings:  
   @ 400 MHz   6.0-6-6-18 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)  
   @ 333 MHz   5.0-5-5-15 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)  
   @ 266 MHz   4.0-4-4-12 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)  

  Speichermodulbesonderheiten:  
   Early RAS# Precharge   Unterstützt  
   Auto-Precharge   Unterstützt  
   Precharge All   Nicht unterstützt  
   Write1/Read Burst   Nicht unterstützt  
   Buffered Address/Control Inputs   Nicht unterstützt  
   Registered Address/Control Inputs   Nicht unterstützt  
   On-Card PLL (Clock)   Nicht unterstützt  
   Buffered DQMB Inputs   Nicht unterstützt  
   Registered DQMB Inputs   Nicht unterstützt  
   Differential Clock Input   Nicht unterstützt  
   Redundant Row Address   Nicht unterstützt  

  Speichermodulhersteller:  
   Firmenname   Kingston Technology Company, Inc.  
   Produktinformation   http://www.kingston.com/products/default.asp


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Oktober 2009)

Zeigts den Wert nur unter Windows als 1GB an oder auch schon beim anschalten des Rechners, da wo er CPU, RAM, HDDs, ... auflistet?


----------



## ROCKnLOL (7. Oktober 2009)

auch schon beim hochfahren


----------



## Perkone (7. Oktober 2009)

Uraltes Board? P4M800, das sind doch ECS MB für P4 CPU's. Entweder kennt das Board einfach nicht mehr als 1GB (was nicht wundert wenn es wirklich noch SDRAM sind, oder du schaust wie genau das MB heißt und schaust dich um ein BIOS update um.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (7. Oktober 2009)

mein bruder hatte vorher auch schon 2 gb drinnen


----------



## Perkone (7. Oktober 2009)

Und die wurden auch erkannt bei ihm? Warens die gleichen RAM ?


----------



## ROCKnLOL (7. Oktober 2009)

von der gleichen firma und auch ein 2 gb riegel
da stehen nur so andere zahlen drauf oder so.. also nich genau das selbe teil
bei media markt meinte der typ das ins mainboard passt weil der irgentwas niedriger oder höher taktet?...
weiß nich genau was er sagte oder meint kenn mich nich so aus


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich wuerde vermuten, dass das Board keinen 2GB-Riegel erkennt und der Bruder vorher z.B. 2x1GB drin hatte...


----------



## ROCKnLOL (7. Oktober 2009)

ne, mein bruder hatte einen 2gb und einen 3 gb drinnen und beide wurden erkannt


----------



## Animalm4st3r (7. Oktober 2009)

3 GB gibbet schonmal nicht ram gibts bis auf 1 GB nur in Graden Zahlen


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

1GB ist auch ne grade Zahl. 1024MB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (7. Oktober 2009)

haarspalterei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber gut 1024, 2048,4096, etc etc


----------



## ROCKnLOL (7. Oktober 2009)

uuups sry hab mich verschrieben...
meinte 2 gb und 1 gb also 3 ingesamt


----------



## Perkone (7. Oktober 2009)

Wäre auch eine Idee, könnte er noch probieren. Teilweise sind diese P4 Mainboards extrem wählerisch. Hatte erst wieder einen PC, bei dem ging ein 1GB DDR 400 Riegel nicht, frierte immer ein. 2x 512MB genau der gleiche Effekt. 
Fazit nachdem ich knapp an Marken war: 256MB DDR 333 rein und ging wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Oktober 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> uuups sry hab mich verschrieben...
> meinte 2 gb und 1 gb also 3 ingesamt


Sind also zwei Riegel gewesen. Ich wette, wenn du jetzt noch 'n 1GB Riegel reinmachst, haste auch deine 3GB. Denke dein Board kommt mit dem einen Riegel nicht klar?


----------



## ROCKnLOL (8. Oktober 2009)

so... hab mir jetzt nochmal 1 gb ram gekauft
hab jetzt beide drinnen den 2er und 1ner 
jetzt zeigt er nur 1,5 gb ram an ......
warum nimmt mein mainboard immer nur die hälfte an???


----------



## ROCKnLOL (8. Oktober 2009)

ach ja mein mainboard...

 MSI Board PM8PM-V


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Oktober 2009)

Ist das 'n neues Board? Technisch zu 100% iO? Hatte bei meiner alten Kiste ein ähnliches Problem. Hat sich allerdings darin geäußert, dass alle Bänke bestückt sein mußten. Hat nur EINER gefehlt, wurden nur 512MB erkannt. Wenn alle 4 Riegel drin waren, hat er 3GB angezeigt (wie's sein sollte). Hatte 2x 1GB und 2x 512MB drin.

Ursache hier war allerdings ein Blitzschlag im Haus mit kurzem Stromausfall, der mir dabei auch meine - zu dem Zeitpunkt benutzte - OnBoard LAN Karte und andere diverse Geräte, die an der Telefonanlage hingen, zerschossen hat. Sonst lief der Rechner aber einwandfrei.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (8. Oktober 2009)

das board is nich neu. aber bei meinen bruder hats noch gefunzt.
das teil hat auch nur 2 bänke also sind sie jetzt alle belegt


----------

